# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Would I lose muscle in army (basic training)

## asvt

I know I asked before if I could get big in the army but I was wondering if during basic training because of all the running am I likely to lose my additional 20lbs of muscle mass that I have spent the last 18 hard months trying to achieve. And if I did get ripped by the end of basic training won't I just be a stick thin person thats my worst nightmare. I know it's needless worrying but I am really getting paranoid about it.

----------


## ginkobulloba

Dude you can relax, you will lose weight, but muscle memory doesn't go away. Once you get out of basic and into the regular army and get a chance to eat, sleep and train like a normal person, you will put on weight very quickly. Just concentrate on busting your ass while getting through basic and then on getting big when it's over, you'll be alright.

----------


## asvt

Thanks. So during basic should I still try and do weight training even if I won't be able to get the food I need or is it a quick way to overtrain.

----------


## Box This*

What regiment / corp are you going into ?

----------


## asvt

I am joining the paras

----------


## Renesis

For me I get bigger during my offseason for soccer and barely work out during season. I can lose anywhere from 10-20lbs easily in most mucle mass, but it always comes back extremely quick. The first time it took me to reach my highest weight was 6 months, then to regain it took 3 months and after that 1 month. It just become easier for my body to return to normal. You should be fine.

----------


## unclemoney

Yo im the perfect example of f'n muscle memory... I went in the army... dropped 25 pounds.... got out was the laziest FVCK ever... Finally hopped back in the gym, no joke... gained approx 30 pounds in a little over 2 months... sounds ****ing rediculous???? I mean shit that much even with juicing you wouldn't think... those 25 pounds i lost flew back on from me eating up a f'n storm and the 5 pounds thereafter were a tad slugish but dam I love muscle memory... Still climbing, just eat bro, eat all you can... Oh and in basic just shovel food down don't bother chewing... Take a big chunk in your mouth then wash it down like a gigantic pill with some water.  :Big Grin:

----------


## asvt

Say I need to eat but don't have a chance to eat something healthy is it better to eat anything even if it is unhealthy so that your body has something to digest or should you just not eat.

----------


## Renesis

I think it is pretty much better to always eat something than not eat anything at all.

----------


## Pro_built7

> I think it is pretty much better to always eat something than not eat anything at all.


only if what you're eating doesn't have an std.  :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## unclemoney

> Say I need to eat but don't have a chance to eat something healthy is it better to eat anything even if it is unhealthy so that your body has something to digest or should you just not eat.


bro your going to want all the f'n calories//carbs//protein who cares what kinda food stuff that sh!t down and eat as much as possible... You'll see why I said this soon enough.

----------


## Misery13

bro I've got 12 yrs of service and unless your going to be in a non combat arms job you will not be permited to do anything other than what they tell you...I went to basic training for the infantry and we were not able to do anything or go anywhere including to the gym which we had right there in the barracks...but if your joining and are going to be non-combat arms there might be a chance that you'll get some free time...if so just hit the 3 main lifts and do some calves...your going to lose weight but it will come back...add me to your buddy list and keep in contact with me as much as you can as I stated before I've got 12 yrs service and I just reenlisted for life so if there's anything you need let me know and I'll help you out.

----------


## unclemoney

> I just reenlisted for life


Ouch... For life??? I might reenlist till I hit 20 years then you can kiss my @$$ goodbye.

----------


## BullDogg20

Its not Basic training you need to worry about, wait till you go over seas on Tour, especially if you are a combat Soldier, I lived off of nothing but rations for 7 months, lost 25 lbs and a ton of strength... But My strenghth and Muscle are comming back thanks to muscle memory now that i am Home

----------


## PeteyK

one of my friends who was on gear went into the army and he got a lot weaker but went down to like nothing bodyfat and his mile run went from like 8 min to 5 min

----------

